# dual lenses



## mfranklin (Jan 5, 2009)

What's better for indoor 300, dual lense or a regular lense, and what power?


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

mfranklin said:


> What's better for indoor 300, dual lense or a regular lense, and what power?


Good one hope some won chirps in and gives us a little more insight on lenses.
I use a 3 power for 5 spot but on one bow I use a clarifier peep and on the other one none.
What is the best and at what power do you need a clarifier peep?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

It's all personal preferance. The only archer I know of using a dual lens is dietmar trillus. Jesse Broadwater uses a frosted lens. The majority of the others are using a regular lens with some type of dot or fiber anywhere from 2x to 8x.


----------



## mfranklin (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

if your starting out i would start with a 4x and go from there, its what i started with and like it alot, also theres tru spot lenses too


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

i have 3x in the scops that i am using i would realy like to try a 4x in my cartel to see if it helps my spot count.


----------



## Silent Predator (Jun 14, 2005)

*Lens Strength*

For indoor I would not go over 6X. I personally do not like a lens, but started out with a 4X for years. Try a couple and see what works for you.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

I tried a dot recently. These were my findings:
At +1.00 diopter (roughly 8X) I had too much movement.
+0.875 diopter (roughly 7X) felt better, but still more movement that I'd prefer.
+0.75 (or roughly 6X) I shot about the same as I do with dual lens, or center magnification. But the actual results, or the X count were *lower *with the dot.
+0.5, I had almost no movement but my groups widened...

So, for me it remains a dual or frosted lens, 0.75. So, now I only need to figure out whether do I want to invest in sure loc black eagle with a 0.70 or 0.80 diopter


----------



## bowtech_guy17 (Jan 25, 2009)

first of all you have to do what feels good for you. just get a couple lens's and some clarifier's for your peep and play around with them. i shoot indoors with a 1x clarifier and 8x regular lens with a orange dot and just love it. wouldn't change to anything else.


----------

